

Google to invest $105,000 in Drupal - rob
http://buytaert.net/google-to-invest-105000-usd-in-drupal

======
aneesh
Investment is a slightly misleading term. It's more of a gift, since Google is
presumably not taking any stake in Drupal as a result.

Yes, Google isn't purely benevolent, and recruiting engineers is probably a
goal of this program. But still, Google is not investing in Drupal; it's part
of their recruitment budget, essentially.

